# FRIDAY



## nlCuber22 (Mar 14, 2011)

[youtubehd]CD2LRROpph0[/youtubehd]

gotta have my bowl, gotta have cereal


----------



## Kian (Mar 14, 2011)

i watched 12 seconds and I already need a brain enema.


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2011)

what's this


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 14, 2011)

I dislike her voice


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 14, 2011)

The worst part is; it's not a joke. It just went viral a couple days ago, but it's been out for about a month.


----------



## ianography (Mar 14, 2011)

WTF IS THIS???


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 14, 2011)

WE SO EXCITED.



jokerman5656 said:


> I dislike her voice


 
How could you say that? It was hard to hear her voice over all the auto-tune getting SO EXCITED.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 14, 2011)

You know what's after friday? Saturday. And after that? Sunday. I like the way she parties.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 14, 2011)

*REMIX!!XIMER*






I would *much* rather listen to Charlie Sheen :3.

EDIT: Aw, video private .


----------



## Erzz (Mar 14, 2011)

This actually gave me a headache about a minute in


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 14, 2011)

Her voice is giving me a foot ache.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 14, 2011)

"Tomorrow is Saturday and Sunday comes afterwards."

This brilliance of this line will never be understood by a mind as human as mine.


"PARTYING PARTYING PARTYING FUN FUN FUN"


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 14, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> gotta have my bowl, gotta have cereal


 
I know the feeling.


----------



## Kian (Mar 16, 2011)

Bob Dylan to the rescue.






well, not really. but a good impression


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 16, 2011)

These guys to the rescue.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've attempted to fully watch this 3 times now and I can never get past more then ~ 1:30 of her just saying "FRIDAY" in her nasily voice .


----------



## EricReese (Mar 16, 2011)

Her voice makes me want to shoot nail guns through my ears


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 16, 2011)

Any challengers?
Yes.


----------



## Logan (Mar 16, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Any challengers?
> [deafening noises]


 "ABC, 123, that girl wore her jeans like me. I bet she's mad, cause I look fad. hahahaha, jack my swag. Sticks and stones may break my bones, but mine look new, and hers look ooollllddd." -_-

Also, why are all of these girls eleven? and driving.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2011)

It really seems like she hasn't figured out that things other than her mouth are allowed to move while she's singing. Which is weird, because almost everyone else seems to be acting reasonably...

And these lyrics, wow. Just wow. I just hope this was something she wrote herself, and not the work of a professional ghostwriter...


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 16, 2011)

Who else like when "week" was super high and "end" wasn't?


This is why auto tune needs to be kept away from twelve year olds.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> This is why auto tune needs to be kept away from twelve year olds.


Someone should send them an official-looking letter claiming to be from the International Association for the Appropriate Use of AutoTune and ordering them to stop producing such horrible music. It could be pretty entertaining to see what the response is.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 16, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Someone should send them an official-looking letter claiming to be from the International Association for the Appropriate Use of AutoTune and ordering them to stop producing such horrible music. It could be pretty entertaining to see what the response is.


 
Haha that does have potential. I think a shorter name is needed. Something that makes a cool acronym if possible.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did anyone else notice what seems to be a badly concealed pimple on her right cheek? Hahahaha.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 16, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Did anyone else notice what seems to be a badly concealed pimple on her right cheek? Hahahaha.


 
I didn't catch that, I was to busy holding back my vomit and I'm not going back to check for it.


----------



## cuberr (Mar 16, 2011)

I listened this song three days ago but it's been stuck in my head since. It is definitely the worst song I've ever heard. The funny thing is whenever most people talk about the song, they are talking about the two girls dancing in the back. There's just so many things I could say about how bad this song is and how stupid the lyrics are, but it's not even worth it. Btw, yes, I noticed the pimple on her cheek too.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 16, 2011)

goatseforever said:


>


 
This made me laugh so hard for some reason. Probably because I tried to sound out the noise.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 16, 2011)

Did anyone else notice that she skipped school? She got up at 7am, ate breakfast, went to the bus stop...then got in her friends' car to go a 'party'.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Did anyone else notice that she skipped school? She got up at 7am, ate breakfast, went to the bus stop...then got in her friends' car to go a 'party'.


 
Also it automatically cuts to 7:45pm when they're 'driving to the party'.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 16, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Did anyone else notice that she skipped school? She got up at 7am, ate breakfast, went to the bus stop...then got in her friends' car to go a 'party'.


I assumed that she went to school with her friends (although this was not shown), and then later met back up with them to drive around at night and go to a party.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 16, 2011)

"Which seat can I take?" *Car with 4 people in it*
Oh the dilemma!


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 16, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> "Which seat can I take?" *Car with 4 people in it*
> Oh the dilemma!


 
"Gotta catch the bus!" *Goes into friends' car*


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 16, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> "Gotta catch the bus!" *Goes into friends' car*


I want to know what state this is in. Since when did the legal driving age change to 12? And one of them drives a freakin' Hummer.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 16, 2011)

when's friday?


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 16, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> when's friday?


 
I'm not totally sure but Saturday comes after, and Sunday is afterwards...


----------



## ianography (Mar 16, 2011)

If they're going to a 'party', I hope there's no rohypnol.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 16, 2011)

We we we we we so excited.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 16, 2011)

so that jeans video... nobody even wore jeans.i may have missed one or 2 but the person singing about the things isn't even wearing them... wtf


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 16, 2011)

I find it ironic that autotune was originally invented to correct pitch and get rid of bad singing, and they completely failed to do so here. It reminds me of


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 16, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I find it ironic that autotune was originally invented to correct pitch and get rid of bad singing, and they completely failed to do so here.



Um, Kanye West anyone? He had an entire album of autotuned crap. There will never be a cure for terrible singing. :3


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 16, 2011)

Cher was the first to openly abuse autotune, and T-Pain was the first to make a career out of it. Kanye West's album is insignificant in the history of autotune.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## AustinReed (Mar 16, 2011)

O...M...F...G...


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 17, 2011)

Commence posting of macros


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 17, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Commence posting of macros


 
Lol win


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Kynit (Mar 17, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Prom Night


 
Holy CRAP that is SO BAD!! I have never heard auto-tuned voices so badly out of tune!


----------



## shelley (Mar 17, 2011)

Kynit said:


> Holy CRAP that is SO BAD!! I have never heard auto-tuned voices so badly out of tune!


 
That's a badly done parody of the original Friday song (I hope)


----------



## maggot (Mar 17, 2011)

kei$ha meets lambchops playalong meets robotic alien invasion. 
fun. fun. fun. fun. who comes up with this stuff? we be so excited. . . maybe she should stop skipping skool so she can learn to make coherent sentences. 

these children need to sit down in the car, and put on their seatbelts. this is the first thing i saw when i watched the video. 

her friends really need to learn how to dance. paul on american idol dances better than they do. 

'gotta have my bowl' = smoking weed? cereal = munchies?

also, since this appeals to tweens, whats up with the creepy black pedophile dude? is he like the hookup? 

teach braces how to dance! seriously!

if youre going to use autotune, dont use it for the entire song. there are people who can sing and people who cant. the ones who cant shouldnt sing. if i wanted to listen to a computer generated voice, i would listen to hatsune miku.


also, macros are putting me to tears! STOP! ITS TOO MUCH!!! HAHAHAHALOOLLOLOLOLLOL SO MANY SEATS LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 17, 2011)

please kill me, please oh please end my suffering


----------



## maggot (Mar 17, 2011)

suffering? where's your sense of humor? this is great


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 17, 2011)

maggot said:


> suffering? where's your sense of humor? this is great


 
I have no sense of humor.


----------



## anders (Mar 17, 2011)

The Swedish Friday (in Swedish...).


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 17, 2011)

Just read a YouTube cmoment.

"Shes a combination of Miley Cyrus and Fran Drescher"

I lol'd


----------



## AnthonyH (Mar 17, 2011)

''Sunday comes afterwards''
What does she take us for?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 17, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> O...M...F...G...


This song is _40 years old._ Incredible.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 17, 2011)

It makes me want to shoot myself though.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 17, 2011)

Ethan Rosen said:


>


 
XD.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 17, 2011)

She is *WAY* too happy.


----------



## ianography (Mar 17, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> She is *WAY* too happy.


 
Well of course, she's being paid a million dollars to burn people's ears.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 17, 2011)

I wonder if she had some mangina.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## calekewbs (Mar 17, 2011)

Also, did anyone else notice that somehow magically while driving in a convertable, on the highway, with the top down, there was magically no wind? haha


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 17, 2011)

No.


----------



## DeCubeRob (Mar 17, 2011)

sounds autotuned :S


----------



## ianography (Mar 17, 2011)

DeCubeRob said:


> sounds autotuned :S


 
NO.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 17, 2011)

This is true art.
Amazing lyrics; Shakespeare ain't got nothing on her.
Amazing melody. So touching. I cried because her way of singing is so emotional.


not.


----------



## Escher (Mar 17, 2011)

The pop music industry is one of the most successful trolls on humanity of all time.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 17, 2011)

calekewbs said:


> Also, did anyone else notice that somehow magically while driving in a convertable, on the highway, with the top down, there was magically no wind? haha


 
Yup I did. I thought the fact the one girl had braces was hilarious.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 17, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


>


 

I lol'd pretty hard. The fact that she has braces (and she's in a music video) is pretty funny.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 17, 2011)

Fun, fun, fun, fun.


----------



## cuberr (Mar 17, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Yup I did. I thought the fact the one girl had braces was hilarious.


 
Both of the girls in the back have braces. Plus the girl in the red dress keeps getting her hair stuck in hers.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like we got ourselves another Ke$ha.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 17, 2011)

iasimp1997 said:


> Looks like we got ourselves another Ke$ha.


 
That's not even funny.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish I got paid ridiculous amounts of money to be untalented...


----------



## TiLiMayor (Mar 18, 2011)

I heard about this on gizmodo few days ago. its worse than much of us thought.
http://gizmodo.com/#!5781802/the-music-factory-thats-creating-the-worlds-saddest-teen-music


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## ianography (Mar 18, 2011)

Sa967St said:


>


 
lololololololol.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 18, 2011)

TACO

I LIKE CHICKEN


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 18, 2011)

Today is apparently yesterday.


----------



## Nestor (Mar 18, 2011)

I feel like I just had a lobotomy.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Mar 18, 2011)

Now i f*cking hate Friday... which btw it is tomorrow (apparently).
Gotta kill myself.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2011)

luisgepeto said:


> Now i f*cking hate Friday... which btw it is tomorrow (apparently).
> Gotta kill myself.


 
Gotta get your knife, gotta have suicide? No.


----------



## Toad (Mar 18, 2011)

The answer to her question:

http://whichseat.ca/nitake/


----------



## emolover (Mar 18, 2011)

Her A's E's and I's bother the crap out of me.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 18, 2011)

It’s Friday, Friday
Gotta get down on Friday
Everybody’s lookin’ forward to the weekend, weekend
Friday, Friday


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 18, 2011)

According to her label's profile page she has been taking voice lessons for 3 years lol. What a waste.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 18, 2011)

Incredible - the Friday ringtone costs $1.29, but you can buy the song itself from iTunes for $0.99. I don't know what to say.

EDIT: Hang on, why would you even want a ringtone that goes "It's Friday! Friday!"? What if someone calls you one of the other 6 days of the week?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.aceshowbiz.com/news/view/00039099.html

I'll be looking forward to her acoustic cover.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 18, 2011)

"Hey guys its Rebecca Black. Im already starting to make my plans for Friday!  What about you? What are your plans for the weekend?"

I think it's safe to say this is no joke/Justin Bieber parody...

Edit: this was from her twitter "rebeccablackfanclub" or something. What an arrogant name for her twitter


----------



## qqwref (Mar 18, 2011)

Rebecca Black said:


> At times, it feels like I'm being cyberbullied.


Oh no! Turns out that in the real world, people who don't like something will say so! Who could have predicted that?



Tim Major said:


> Edit: this was from her twitter "rebeccablackfanclub" or something. What an arrogant name for her twitter


Haven't been following the production company stuff, have you?  It's pretty clear that the twitter-feed name was chosen by them.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 18, 2011)

Today is officially Friday...oh lawd. 
Lol'd hard at this one:


----------



## Orange (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## qqwref (Mar 18, 2011)

Aw, I actually liked the first 30~ seconds of that. The rest didn't feel like a remix as much as random wub. Oh well.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 18, 2011)

I think this is about the best example of a stereotypical American girl (at least for me). I absolutely hate her accent. Gehteen' down on Friiiiday.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaetan down on Friday.


----------



## penfold1992 (Mar 18, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Gaetan down on Friday.


 man of slice.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 18, 2011)

penfold1992 said:


> man of slice.


 I'm busy writing a full parody with Guimond lyrics.


----------



## penfold1992 (Mar 18, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I'm busy writing a full parody with Guimond lyrics.


 
i am in the irc channel with u xD i can see! sounds awesome so far, not enough spelling errors and bad grammer though


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 18, 2011)

<aronpm> statue: gonna sing it?
<statue> not today
<statue> maybe Monday
<Tim_Majorp> Ofc
<statue> today's friday
<statue> too busy partying


```
7am posting here on the forums
gotta get fresh, gotta post my vids
Gotta have my face, gotta have my name
    Seein’ everything, the time is goin’
    Tickin’ on and on, everybody’s rushin’
    Gotta get down to the bus stop
    Gotta catch my bus, I see my friends (My friends)

Kickin’ on the TV
Sittin’ doin' blindsolves
Gotta make my mind up
Which slice can I make?

    [Chorus/]
I'm slicing slicing!
Solving with my slices
Everybody's lookin' forward to my blindsolves, blindsolves
Slicing, Slicing

    Gettin’ down on Friday
Everybody's lookin' forward to my blindsolves

Dangerous, dangerous (Yo)
Dangerous, dangerous (Yo)
Fun, fun, fun, fun
Lookin’ forward to my blindsolves
    [/Chorus]

    [Rebecca Black - Verse 2]

    7:45, we’re drivin’ on the highway
    Cruisin’ so fast, I want time to fly
    Fun, fun, think about fun
    You know what it is
    I got this, you got this
My cube is by my right
I got this, you got this
Now you know it

Kickin’ on the TV
Sittin’ doin' blindsolves
Gotta make my mind up
Which slice can I make?

    [Chorus]


    [Bridge]

    Yesterday was Thursday, Thursday
    Today i-is Friday, Friday (Partyin’)
    We-we-we so excited
    We so excited
    We gonna have a ball today

    Tomorrow is Saturday
    And Sunday comes after...wards
    I don’t want this weekend to end

    [Rap Verse]

    R-B, Rebecca Black
    So chillin’ in the front seat (In the front seat)
    In the back seat (In the back seat)
    I’m drivin’, cruisin’ (Yeah, yeah)
    Fast lanes, switchin’ lanes
    Wit’ a car up on my side (Woo!)
    (C’mon) Passin’ by is a school bus in front of me
    Makes tick tock, tick tock, wanna scream
    Check my time, it’s Friday, it’s a weekend
    We gonna have fun, c’mon, c’mon, y’all

    [Chorus]*2
```
I'm too busy to finish this right now, partying and all. Go help the cause?


----------



## hatter (Mar 18, 2011)

She did an interview with ABC news. I mean, really, she IS a person. In the second link, she sings some lines of the national anthem (without autotune).


Also, she has bieber fever. She asks him if he would do a duet with her. She's also beating bieber in itunes top 100 downloaded songs.

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...ks-friday-deserve-criticism/story?id=13161986

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/rebecca-black-dont-worst-singer-13164800


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 18, 2011)

This guy seems to have the best balance between parody and actual talent:


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 18, 2011)

She sounds better without autotune, even with the intonation sacrified.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 18, 2011)

(12:02:26 AM) Ethan_Rosen: well for all we know
(12:02:31 AM) Ethan_Rosen: she might actually be a good singer
(12:02:54 AM) Ethan_Rosen: who thought the autotuned pop kesha s*** was the easy way out
(12:03:00 AM) Ethan_Rosen: but probably not lol
(12:08:33 AM) DavidWoner: Ethan_Rosen: lol what if she can sing forrealz but she pissed off the autotune guy so he made her sound like s*** on purpose

seems to be the case


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 18, 2011)

Respect levels went up. She may be a crap musical artist, she's still human.(Age 13 at that.)
I feel bad people are seriously telling her to go kill herself, but damnit the gifs and memes of her a hilarious.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 18, 2011)

hatter said:


> She did an interview with ABC news. I mean, really, she IS a person. In the second link, she sings some lines of the national anthem (without autotune).
> 
> 
> Also, she has bieber fever. She asks him if he would do a duet with her. She's also beating bieber in itunes top 100 downloaded songs.
> ...



Wow, the National Anthem line at 3:33 didn't seem bad at all.
It seems like she's singing in a different voice for Friday.


----------



## penfold1992 (Mar 18, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Respect levels went up. She may be a crap musical artist, she's still human.(Age 13 at that.)
> I feel bad people are seriously telling her to go kill herself, but damnit the gifs and memes of her a hilarious.


 
i agree, just because she is annoying doesnt mean i want her to die :S the threats are wrong definatly.


----------



## ianography (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, she's not that bad without autotune, but I want to rip my ears off whenever I hear that song.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn, She makes me want to puncture my eardrums and suck my own brain out with a crazy straw


----------



## maggot (Mar 18, 2011)

Orange said:


>




this is ****in sick! i love it! im a big fan of this music and dnb. the song is now respectable!


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 19, 2011)

[video]http://tv.yahoo.com/daytime/video/gma-access-hollywood-live-martha/24390049/[/video]


----------



## Edmund (Mar 19, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Wow, the National Anthem line at 3:33 didn't seem bad at all.
> It seems like she's singing in a different voice for Friday.


 
Exactly what I thought. 
My latin teacher talked about this song for like 10 minutes today just talking about how bad she was. After seeing that video, its really just that autotune sucks. Also the lyrics are lame. People leaving the serious hate comments though should just feel awful.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Mar 19, 2011)

*Perfect stranger*



StachuK1992 said:


> I'm busy writing a full parody with Guimond lyrics.



I like it


----------



## penfold1992 (Mar 19, 2011)

truely, man of slice. dark side of the cube


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 19, 2011)

YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!



> Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.
> Das tut uns leid.



=



> This video is not available in your country.
> We're sorry for that.




ZOMG THANK YOU, YOUTUBE!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 19, 2011)

Gaetan down on fried egg~


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 19, 2011)

1:04
That cheer they make is the only good part.


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Rebecca Black =)*

[youtube]TjOXOydEchI&feature=feedu[/youtube]
My thoughts on rebecca black.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 22, 2011)

I love friday... Only because I have my AP class we learn so much <3


----------



## DeathCuberK (Mar 22, 2011)

This is what it sounded like before it was autotuned.


----------



## Kian (Mar 22, 2011)

http://cdn0.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/106/028/original/i-couldnt-resist.jpeg?1300157225


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 22, 2011)

DeathCuberK said:


> This is what it sounded like before it was autotuned.


 
Thats the first time I've watched the the whole video. Metal makes everything better especially the death variety.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 24, 2011)

This pretty nice imo, except for the lyrics of course.



Kian said:


> http://cdn0.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/106/028/original/i-couldnt-resist.jpeg?1300157225


LOL. More people need to see this.

edit:


----------



## teller (Mar 24, 2011)

Gotta have cereal.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 25, 2011)

Today is Friday!!

Which seat should i take?
owait...
there's only one open


----------



## ianography (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2011)

Gotta catch my bus,
I see my freee-eeeeends. **** school I'm gonna go party.
Which seat can I taaaaaaake?


----------



## shelley (Mar 26, 2011)

Animated gif:


Spoiler


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 26, 2011)

MY FRIEND IS THE BUS DRIVER!!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 26, 2011)

[video]http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1949844[/video]


----------



## Edward (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4pIgf3ZUyA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 26, 2011)

Edward said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4pIgf3ZUyA&feature=player_embedded


 
My depressing life all summed up =/


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Half my employees were singing this song nonstop (especially the beginning whining of Friday)..I must say after 30 minutes of hearing her lyrics/song IT GETS OLD.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 26, 2011)

This song came on on the P.A. system at my high school today right before the national anthem + morning announcements...


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 26, 2011)

My Pre-Cal teacher always asks us about anything good going on, and we always talk about how it's Friday or getting closer and closer to Friday. Well this week, things were a little didn't.

I said it was Friday, and someone informed us all that Saturday followed. I displayed my wonderful knowledge of the Thursday to Sunday timeline, to which I was given weird responses.

Thank you, whoever wrote this song and thank you RB.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, she's getting what she wanted.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/13117539


----------



## cuberr (Apr 18, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Well, she's getting what she wanted.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/13117539


 
So sad.


----------

